# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Gabbz Mage Profiles

## Gabbz

Thread to discuss my PQR profiles.

Profiles:
My Profiles https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/GabbzDruidMoP.rar Old Not well Updated !!
FIRE PUBLIC http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/MAGE.7z 

Arcane Publichttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/MAGE.7z  REMOVED UNTIL FRIDAY

-------------------------------------------------------------
Arcane Mage Public
-------------------------------------------------------------
Tested against SimCraft and its 1-3K DPS over that

This is Removed until Friday

This is based on Kabman Arcane Profile but in the end i dont know how much coding is still in there but plz rep him also
Put the data file in Data folder. 
Left shift to put Rune of Power on mouse location.
Mousebutton 5 to activate Burst CD.
Left Shift is for Evocation

This is Scorchweaving meaning that you never want to drop Charges. Its best used with Arcane Explosion Glyph. It will cast Arcane Explosion if stacks are about to fall off so be near targets when that happens. Example of bosses are Wind Lord and Imperial Vizier Zorlok.
You need to read the abilities and change them accordingly to the fights.
This is not made for the common user and dont expect support. I cleared everything HC long time ago so we are just gear farming atm so arnt playing that much . This is also the public version due to me raid version is much more hardcoded with name of guildies etc so there might be bugs i dont know about.

--------------------------------------------------------------
-- Mage Fire Script
--------------------------------------------------------------

Updated to 5.2 and i got some Rankings with it. Its based on my playstyle and gear so don come posting if you crit below 20 and wonder why you dont combust.

Fire Mage script has been updated now.
Toggle the Burst CD with mousebutton4
Evocation is with Left Shift key or if buff is gone
Alter Time (AT) Logic:

Cast Alter Time only when Combustion is ready to use. 

And only if you have a Pyroblast Procc.

It will use Troll Berzerking before AT

If AT is up (buff) then if you dont have any Pyroblast Proccs use it again to get back to Pyroblastprocc.

Combustion Logic:
It will only cast Combustion if ignite is over a certain threshold (21 K in script)
It will wait 3 seconds after AT is used 2 time so we can build as high IgniteBank as possible. If you dont know what IgniteBank is then trust me.

IT will cast Pyroblast on MO if thatr dont have Pyro Dot
It will also always dot up NT on MO

. 
This is still in testing so please leave feedback



--------------------------------

----------


## Gabbz

> Gabbz, trying out your guardian-profile atm (only on dummies, gonna go try a dungeon soon) but I reckon you've played around with it on beta a little and know how to play it. 
> Using your Kittybearprofile earlier I had the profile do the rotation while binding Barkskin Survival Instincts & Frenzied Reg to buttons 1,2 and 3. Now with the new patch bringing
> all new guardian-spells its really interesting with new cooldowns / abilities such as Savage Defense Renewal Might of Ursoc et cetera, but I gotta bind some new buttons as I take it
> your profile handles dps-rotation only if I guess correctly? 
> 
> Just wondering how you play your guardian using your own profile, to compare. I mean the new abilities has to make things interesting now in raids etc (glyph of Survival Instincts for example 2min cd).


Yes, the current guardian is only more or less handles the rage rotation. So basically trying to cast as many Mangle as possible. I have binded Frenzied Regen and Savage Defense to mousebutton 3 up and down since that is pretty much what u are doing. Will code in a Savage Defense and Frenzied Regen functionality where they are togglable via leftalt or something. But at this stage i just roll the mouse and its almost always Savage Defense unless its magical damage.

I will sort that out as soon as the feral profile is done.

On a side not i use AHK to cast the rotation "manually" instead of stop and starting pqr. That way i dont need to use a hold key for manual spellcasting. So if i press "w" i do single rotation and if i press "e" i do aoe rotation.

----------


## Gabbz

So some bugs that was discovered.

1: Tried to cast Ravage when clearcasting which just made the profile stop.
2: Looked at end time of Weakened Armor debuff when i should make a check towards GetTime()

Not clear yet about the spellids, have not seen anything wrong with SavageRoar or Berserk, However it can be related to the draft guardian profile.



> local Berserk = UnitBuffID("player", 106951) < instead of 106952


106951 is the spellid for cat, bear has 50334. Buff seems to be the same as bear even if i am in cat or bear. 
However 106951 works as well and looking at wowhead the 51 has the buff where as the other dont. Strange, will heck if i see any diffs.
I think that 52 is bear. Anyone have an issue with using current spellids for Berserk and SavageRoar?

Update the drop box now with the latest.

Thanks for the help discovering the issues.

----------


## maxxz

Gabbz, pqr is asking for the .lua file, can you upload it into the next rar file?..ty so much, awesome job love the guardian profile  :Smile:

----------


## Apsalaar

LUA Error, Target is the level 85 Test dummies.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/29/12 17:48:29
Count: 55
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local PredatorySwiftness, _, _, _, _, _, Pr..."]:337: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

From a 10 min rundown I get the foloowing DoT uptimes:

Rake 99.7%
FF 99.4%
Rip 79.2%

Seems like a very good first draft, rip uptime is a tad low, as it seem to priorities Ferocious Bite over Rip even on low time left.

----------


## Gabbz

@Apsalaar. What talents/Glyphs are you using? Regarding uptimes of Rip and using FB to often, i think it is related to the test dummies having 1/1 hp and it screws around a bit. I think it is using FB trying to refresh Rip. Also i have not added a desycnh SR/Rip logic yet and we are prioritising SR now.

@Maxxz. What lua file are you talking about?`Only feral is supported the moonkin and guardian is draft and i have not checked them for a long time.

----------


## Apsalaar

Talents:
Wild charge
NS
Typhoon
SotF
MB

Glyphs:
Shred

And yes I blieve you are right about the 1HP dummy thing, should have thought of that. Will fly to Icecrown.

e: Changed to SR glyph, will do a few LFR runs after I get back home and see if can replicate the lua error on an actual Boss encounter.

----------


## Gabbz

You need to have Savage Roar glyphed as well since i do not check for Combopoints when casting it.

----------


## maxxz

i get 
Feral Single Target Enabled
PQR Error PQR_GABBZ_DATA.lua is missing.Rotation has been stopped.
Feral Single Target Disabled

----------


## Gabbz

> i get 
> Feral Single Target Enabled
> PQR Error PQR_GABBZ_DATA.lua is missing.Rotation has been stopped.
> Feral Single Target Disabled


Are you using the latest script and guardian or feral? I dont have that issue at all and i am not using a data file.

----------


## Gabbz

> i get 
> Feral Single Target Enabled
> PQR Error PQR_GABBZ_DATA.lua is missing.Rotation has been stopped.
> Feral Single Target Disabled


Are you using the latest script and guardian or feral? I dont have that issue at all and i am not using a data file.

----------


## Gabbz

You guys that are reporting problem wit spells missing and fps problems are you in Feral Spez when using the feral script or Guardian when using Guardian specc? The Spezialisation will change the spell ids.

----------


## cukiemunster

I have just tried your newest Feral version, and it seems to have fixed the FFF issue, but any way that it could be made to not immediately start combat? I was standing by the target dummies with them targeted, and as soon as I activated your profile it started attacking. Last thing anyone wants is to start face pulling mobs/bosses in raids lol.

EDIT: Do you know if the tooltip for Rake is incorrect or something? It is only reporting 107 dmg every 3 seconds for me, but it is showing up as my 2nd overall dps spell in recount....

EDIT2: After moving away from the raider's dummy which seems to be lvl 93 to the lvl 85 with 1 health, Rake has dropped to 3rd, with melee back up to 2nd, but still only showing 107 dmg every 3 seconds lol.

----------


## Gnyu

Hello , 

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1887: '<name>' expected near '('
Time: 08/29/12 20:14:43
Count: 8 

i use Feral Single target Gabbz..

----------


## x3ko

Hi Gabbz, what talents/Glyphs are you using for guardian druid profile? Plz advice for me, thanks!

----------


## Apsalaar

Just did Ultraxion and still get this lua error.

Talent:
Incarnation(I didn't use it though)

Glyph:

Savagery
Shred


Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/29/12 22:10:38
Count: 44
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local PredatorySwiftness, _, _, _, _, _, Pr..."]:237: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Gabbz

Guardian glyphs is Frenzied Regen and Rebirth. Nothing that the profile needs in order to work.

Rake is ticking for alot for me,, often the highest damage. Make sure to reforge to Mastery and Crit.

Just did a DS 25 HM and it works ok. I sometime switch to caster or bear, dont know why. Ultraxion seems to have changed the Hour of Twillight spellid so i need to change that as well.

I have not added a combat check and i dont think i will since 
1: I use ahk to start rotation, the manual way, so it is not on automatic.
2: Its easy enough to just target a friend or noone at all.

Will do some more test and check the rotation. But i dont get any error running the script.

----------


## cukiemunster

Possible noob question, but what is ahk?

----------


## Gabbz

Auto Hot Key, its a scripting language. So basically i have ahk script that look like this




> ~w::
> While GetKeyState("w","P")
> {
> SendInput !{8}
> Sleep 50
> }
> return
> 
> ~e::
> ...


Pressing "w" then i single target and pressing "e" i will AoE.

Regarding the error with spellid, someone noted that if you glyph Shred then its changes the spellid. So dont glyph shred.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Gabbz! Really like the guardian profile so far, and Im gonna test your keybinds for SD & FR out. 
One thing I would like though would be the ability to toggle AOE&Single target for Guardian with one key such as LeftCtrl (my preferation) 
I see you have that for calm/normal/berserk now but I dont think its working in guardian if Im right. Once again thx, allways used your feral tankprofiles!

----------


## Gabbz

Updated the Feral Profile now. It is more stable and should show a DPS increase. The chill/normal/berserk toggle now works in aoe as well. Also changed the spellid for Ultraxion so it should work. 
Still there is some issues with the spellids. So use Savage Roar Glyph, do not use Shred.

Next step is to enhance guardian a bit first and second to add some of the talents choices to Feral.

----------


## Gabbz

Added support for Incarnation now. Please test it and see how it goes. Still no fix for the Glyph of Shred. The issues is that it morps the spell id for Shred during Tigers Fury and therefore it is not possible to use the old spellid. Dont really have the will power to fix a bad glyph for content that is farmville.

Also redid Guardian, still its only Rage generation and threat, all defensive CD is left out.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear! How does it use Incarnation? I suggest you put rotation-information inside the profiles so you can read them in PQR. Gonna update the profiles then via PQR. 
By the way I was gonna switch out my OS for Feral Cat now (currently mainspeccing Guardian with Moonkin OS) What talents do you recommend? Or does it matter? 

Cheers!

----------


## Gabbz

Incarnation is used aligned to Berserk. So pretty much asap Berserk is used then Incarnation is used as well. I have not really tought that much about it but since Ravage is high on energy then we want to use it as often as possible?

Talents: Not really. Only Incarnation and SotF that are any dps increase, FoN is kind of hard with PQR since u need to place them on the ground. Dont glyph Shred! Savage Roar glyph is a must.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright thanks, I'll see if I can try this out in a raid later. Still gonna be gemmed & reforged for Guardian at least until they sort out Reforge-lite. Using the scrollwheel for SD & FR was an awesome idea btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

Updated: Glyphs of SavageRoar and Shred is now supported. Fixed some logic issues as well
Tested DPS and
Incarnation around 42.5k dps after 40 million damage done
SotF around 41.5k dps after 40 million damage done.

Please have a look and please see if there is some issues. I think i can do better with uptime and synching with TF better.

----------


## PrimoPie

Your profile needs to be using maul on cooldown, otherwise your constantly rage cap, is there anyway you can add maul into the rotation.

----------


## average

Sent a suggestion to PM how to do Rip extend counting

----------


## Gabbz

> Your profile needs to be using maul on cooldown, otherwise your constantly rage cap, is there anyway you can add maul into the rotation.


Maul is just bad dps boost. You should use all rage on Savage Defense or Frenzied Regen dependent on the damage you take. I could add a toggle for Maul but as i do with the defensive CD is just to use mouse scropp up or down.

----------


## Gabbz

> Ok im just trying to edit Sherons mage profile. And i'm wondering if there is anyway to have it check how much dmg per tick combustion is going to do before it actually cast combustion. So like a built in Combustion Helper. Would anyone know how to put that into programming language? 
> 
> 
> If you can't do that then at least making sure the pyro dot is on before it cast combustion... This is what i have so far. Not sure if i put it in correct.
> 
> if HaveBuff("player",48107)
> and HaveBuff("target",11366)
> 
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108853)) > 2 
> then return true end


i have made one similiar but what i do is check the ignite damage and if its above a certain number i will cast combustion. You dont need to check for pyroblast pn target cause ignite wont be high if its not based on a pyroblast afaik

My code is working atm if you cast first fireballs until there is a ignite on target but you cane asily code that in if you want. I dont bother atm cause i dont get rep !!!

btw you need to make 2 abilities named 
Event loader and event functions

Event loader:



```
if XelperDruidEvents == nil then
	XelperDruidEvents = true
	print("Mage Events Loaded.")

	local xelperFrame = CreateFrame("Frame")
	xelperFrame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
	xelperFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", xelperFrame_OnEvent)
	xelperFrame:Show()

end
```

Event functions


```
if MageFunctions == nil then
	MageFunctions = true
	print("Mage Functions Loadeds.")
	function xelperFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
		if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
			--print("Mage Functions Combatlog.")
			local subEvent = select(2, ...)
			local sourceName = select(5, ...)
			local destName = select(9, ...)
			local spellName = select(13, ...)
			local spellAmount = select(15, ...)
			local spellCrit = select(21, ...)
			
			if subEvent == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" then
			--	print("Mage Functions Periodic.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = spellAmount 
						print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED" then
			--	print("Mage Functions Aura Removed.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = 0 
				--		print("Mage Functions resetting ignite. ")
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_DAMAGE" then
		--		print("Mage Functions Damage.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(133) then  
						Fireballdamage = spellAmount
						if spellCrit == 1	then
							FireballCrit = 1
							else
							FireballCrit = 0
						--	print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Combustion: you need to make a macro named combustion or change the code



```
if IgniteLastDamage > 9000 --Change this to suit your gear
--and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"player") -- this isnt working atm in mop change this to check for pyroblast dot
then RunMacro("Combustion") return true end
```


BTW my Fire mage script isnt on dropbox atm but im around 43K DPS with HC gear

TO CLARIFY:

You need to put event loader and functions at start of rotation
Then you need to put combustion as usual in rotation and then start casting pyroblast/fireball until you get your first Ignite and after that the rotation will start. I will fix my fire mage script soonish and put it on drop box. And the ground work on Mage script is sheuron´s

----------


## beck3210

Ok I'm really confused, I put the Event Loader and Function at the top tier of my rotation. I created a macro for combustion which /cast combustion -- then I made an ability called combustion with the following:

if IgniteLastDamage > 9000 and UnitDebuffID("target", 11366,"player")then RunMacro("Combustion") return true end


The rotation casts everything but combustion after the ignite reaches past 9000, nothing happens.

Please help,

Thanks,
-beck3210

----------


## bbrainey1995

Is there a Lua file for balance?

----------


## Gabbz

> Ok I'm really confused, I put the Event Loader and Function at the top tier of my rotation. I created a macro for combustion which /cast combustion -- then I made an ability called combustion with the following:
> 
> if IgniteLastDamage > 9000 and UnitDebuffID("target", 11366,"player")then RunMacro("Combustion") return true end
> 
> 
> The rotation casts everything but combustion after the ignite reaches past 9000, nothing happens.
> 
> Please help,
> 
> ...


the "--" means that all after that on that line will be ignored.


```
if IgniteLastDamage > 9000 --Change this to suit your gear
then RunMacro("Combustion") return true end
```

this should be your code and it would work
You can change 9000 to suit your gear. My Mage is BiS Geared

BTW the Combustion macro should have /stopcasting so you sure it cast directly

----------


## expunge

Hey Gabbz, just wondering if there was some place you take donations?

----------


## handnavi

Hey gabbz, 

i've seen that you might need a function to determine target.timetodie :



```
if (guid ~= UnitGUID("target")) or (guid == UnitGUID("target") and UnitHealth("target") == _firstLifeMax) then
               guid = UnitGUID("target")
               _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")
               _firstLifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")
               _firstTime = GetTime()
            end             
            _currentLife = UnitHealth("target")
            _currentTime = GetTime()
            timeDiff = _currentTime - _firstTime
            hpDiff = _firstLife - _currentLife
            if hpDiff > 0 then
               fullTime = timeDiff*_firstLifeMax/hpDiff
                pastFirstTime = (_firstLifeMax - _firstLife)*timeDiff/hpDiff
                calcTime = _firstTime - pastFirstTime + fullTime - _currentTime
                if calcTime < 1 then
               		calcTime = 1
               	end
           		timeToDie = calcTime
            end
            if hpDiff <= 0 then
            guid = UnitGUID("target")
            _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")
            _firstLifeMax = UnitHealth("target")
            _firstTime = GetTime()
            end
            -- dummy
            if UnitHealthMax("target") == 1 then
            	timeToDie = 99
            end
```

this function will calculate this for you. The estimated time is stored in timeToDie 

maybe your also interested in:


```
local EnergyRegen = GetPowerRegen("player")
local timetoEnergyCap = (100 - PlayerEnergy) * (1.0 / EnergyRegen)
```

so you could get rid of "if energy >80..." because EnergyRegen is not always the same... :-) 
just replace this with "timetoEnergyCap < 1.0"

Cheers.

----------


## cahe

Can u add option to manual burn CD?

----------


## kabman

Two things... One when it was working its spamming my chat with ignite amounts which is what i have combustion helper for so if you could help me get rid of that. I would be very much happy  :Smile:  and two it randomly stopped working and ... it wont do anything unless im the one spamming fireball... Also the profile works just fine if Combustion is on CD.
Oh and have a rep cookie.

----------


## kabman

Could you post your mage profile maybe  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I actually modified the Kittybear version to pause rotation whenever I had leftshift down, is there anything I could edit to make that work for your Guardian as well? (to be able to click Ursols Vortex without having to Alt+X shut off the rotation). It would be really sweet. 

Btw, I ran LFR with this other full BiS 408ilvl Guardian, and he did 58k on Madness. Vengeance is badass is what I've heard ^^

----------


## Voli

For boomkin when you use incarnation it seems to pause the rotation. Is the incarnation a different form thus causing it to be paused?

----------


## Gabbz

No i dont take donations, the only thing i want from you guys is comments and feedback how to enhance the profiles and rep.

Will upload the mage rotation today after i have cleaned it up a bit.

@Handnavi, thanks for the suggestions. I will update the rotation with your suggestions, rep incoming.

@Ninja: Left control is used for berserk toggling, use right one instead. Will add a comment for you dependent on what key you want.

----------


## Gabbz

> Two things... One when it was working its spamming my chat with ignite amounts which is what i have combustion helper for so if you could help me get rid of that. .


put -- before the print in event function.



```
			if subEvent == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" then
			--	print("Mage Functions Periodic.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = spellAmount 
				------------> HERE	print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage) 
					end
				end
			end
```

Combustion helper etc predicts the ignite damage. The ignite you see in chat is the real damage. Sometimes this fails due to getting a tick before script can fire off a combustion so i will check on that later

----------


## kabman

Oh i just sent you a long message haha didnt see that your going to post your mage profile soooo  :Smile:  that makes me happy. ignore my message. Ill just wait. Nice work sir.

----------


## jcslim

Hey Gabbz

I just downloaded your profile pack to try out Moonkin/balance. I've selected both profiles and neither do anything. Do I need to change something within them or are you still working on them.

Thanks

----------


## average

Few more suggestions
Shred/Mangle/Ravage all in one

```
local AttackingFromTheFront = PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")
local HasGlyphOfShred = HasGlyph(114234)
local EnergyRegen = GetPowerRegen("player")
local timetoEnergyCap = (100 - PlayerEnergy) * (1.0 / EnergyRegen)

if AoE then return false end
if Berserk
or TigersFury
or (ComboPoints < 5 and RipTimeLeft < 3)
or (ComboPoints == 0 and SavageRoarTimeLeft < 2)
or TigersFuryCooldownLeft <= 3
or ComboPoints < 5
or timetoEnergyCap <= 1.2
then
    if Incarnation then
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(6785))) -- Ravage
    else    
        if (TigersFury or Berserk) and HasGlyphOfShred then
            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(114236))) -- Glyphed Shred
        else
            if not PQR_NotBehindTarget() 
            -- AttackingFromTheFront 
            then        
                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221))) -- Shred
            else
                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876))) -- Mangle
            end
        end
    end
    return true
end
```

 For feral its might better to use PQR_NotBehindTarget() then PQR_UnitFacing because some mobs (like in DS and DW encounter) are facing player but Shred is usable.
For AoE it might be better to use single Rotation with a hotkey in --Functions 

```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - modkeytime > 0.3  then
    modkeytime = GetTime()
    
    if AoE == nil then
        AoE = 1
        print("Rotation mode: \124cFFFA652AAOE")
    else
        AoE = nil
        print("Rotation mode: \124cFF1874CDSingle Target")
    end    
end
```

 Add "AoE" check for abilities to use and disable in others. At the moment Swipe generated combo points goes to waste besides Savage Roar usage. Should use Rip/FB

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey Gabbz
> 
> I just downloaded your profile pack to try out Moonkin/balance. I've selected both profiles and neither do anything. Do I need to change something within them or are you still working on them.
> 
> Thanks


Im working on the boomkin atm so hold on for little more time it will be finished soon

----------


## Gabbz

@Avarage: Nice suggestions. 
Regarding Facing and not Behind, hm true but i had issue with the behind function before. I will see if i have the willpower to change it but since DS is on farm and we are waiting for MoP i perhaps dont have the time. Have you had any issues with the behind function? Is it perhaps not better in T14 to list mobs that are attackable with shred even if they are facing us. 

Regarding one ability: Nice! The issue i have is that it look very complex and if need to change anything. But its look solid. Will add it later after Moonkin and see how it performs. I useually want to have multiple abilities since it is easier to move around and test.

Regarding AoE: Yes it perhaps is simplier to do that. I am using AHK to execute PQR "manually" every 50 ms so i just press w for single and e for AoE so i dont have the same issue that you have. But i can see that it would be beneficial so will add an option in my next feral release.

Rep to you, thanks for the feedback and suggestions.

----------


## kabman

Hey Gabbz I'm Back... i downloaded your mage profile... and it doesnt seem to work. Any ideas on why that would be?


- it even cast combustion after i get 7000 Ignite Dmg it just wont cast fireball or Magebomb.

----------


## firepong

> Added support for Incarnation now. Please test it and see how it goes. Still no fix for the Glyph of Shred. The issues is that it morps the spell id for Shred during Tigers Fury and therefore it is not possible to use the old spellid. Dont really have the will power to fix a bad glyph for content that is farmville.
> 
> Also redid Guardian, still its only Rage generation and threat, all defensive CD is left out.


Since your already using my code to detect Glyph, you can leave it in there. But in truth, you should do all you can to get the rotation working first, even if you won't have full capabilities for a month (In this case, Mists not coming out till the end of this month), because the detection is still going to be needed on live Mist's release (as it's still needed on Beta as well). Another thing is, I would like people to ask, if I don't post it straight out, if they can use my code. I mean, you gave thanks and everything, but besides me seeing you give credit and saying you were going to look into how I fixed the shred problem, you didn't even post that you were going to use my function.

But sorry for the rant. Was reading through and seen this post. Was already in a sore mood because of the way my day went, seeing this and you not wanting to figure it out yourself because content is "Farmville" (even though the code is going to be needed in the immediate future) just made me look down and shake my head.

----------


## MikeWarren419

> Im working on the boomkin atm so hold on for little more time it will be finished soon


Are you still working on the boomchicken?? excited to see how it works. Just started using PQR and my boomy is my most geared toon.

----------


## Gabbz

> But sorry for the rant. Was reading through and seen this post. Was already in a sore mood because of the way my day went, seeing this and you not wanting to figure it out yourself because content is "Farmville" (even though the code is going to be needed in the immediate future) just made me look down and shake my head.


No worries, sorry to make you feel worse. I appriciate that work you did and i thanked for it. My comments was more that i did not have the time to 
fix a issue that was for a glyph that is not mandatory and on top of that in a raid tier that is more or less on farm. We dont need to min/max. I was rather going to start looking at Moonkin and levling profiles. Yes i can clearly see that i come off as a leecher and i am sorry for that.

----------


## Gabbz

Updated the pack with Balance single target rotation. Will do some kind of mouseover, multi dotting thingy later.

----------


## SHJordan

Does it working as a leveling pqr profile? The feral cat one? What about the guardian one?

----------


## Gabbz

> Does it working as a leveling pqr profile? The feral cat one? What about the guardian one?


No i dont think so, just created it for 85 at the moment and will update for 90 and one specc for levling.

----------


## temp123

> Updated the pack with Balance single target rotation. Will do some kind of mouseover, multi dotting thingy later.


Great new Gabbz, thank you and thanks for multi ^^

----------


## SHJordan

> No i dont think so, just created it for 85 at the moment and will update for 90 and one specc for levling.


I see... thank you for the fast reply!!! I know you dont need to do the stuff on the speed we want, but, would you had any ETA for the leveling profile? xD


I'm crawling to test lvl 85 firekitteh... also wanna know two more things, will you do any pvp oriented profile? do you have any rogue?

----------


## Apsalaar

Hey Gabbz!

Balance profile seems to work ok at the moment, one thing I noticed though is that it always casts an additional Starfire after reaching Solar Eclipse and an additional Wrath after reaching Lunar Eclipes. Guess the Eclipse logic actually works of the physical change into the Eclipses rather than predicting hitting them?

e:Hit capped reforged for Haste(I know it should be crit), hitting 85 level training dummies for 25k at ilvl 386.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey Gabbz!
> Guess the Eclipse logic actually works of the physical change into the Eclipses rather than predicting hitting them?


I removed my eclipse predicting but will it back in a release shortly. I wanted to test a stable one first. 
So planning to 
Multi dot, ie on focus and mouseoverPredict eclipse proccsEvent based targetting (could be to complex for my limited coding skills)Moonkin levling profile, mainly due to feral is so bad at levling and guardian is better but a bit slow.


Then i need to go back to feral and add the things people have sugggested such as
TimeToDieEnergy regen calculationAoE swith to easy people doing PQR automated.Event based Rake/Rip clipping, again could be to complex for meTarget swapping using combopoints, ie when we change target and we still have combopoints we should use them if we get any benefits from it.

At the same time i need to make my mages rotation a bit stable and need to figure out the combustion handling a bit better. Again this is event driven so i need to get smarter!

----------


## Apsalaar

Sounds awesome Gabbz!

----------


## blacknightlll

@SHJorden you can usually make profiles work for lvling if you play with it a little. You can either go into the edit and make sure if "spell unknown skip" is set to true for everything. Or you can manually take out every ability out of the rotation you don't have then re put them back in as you get them. Just remember the order.

----------


## bubblensqueak

+rep Thanks Gabbz! Awesome start to the boomy profile, appreciate the hard work you've done getting all your profiles stable for use at 85.

A suggestion/request to add to your boomy todo list: On the move the profile current does no casting, would be great if you could get some logic in there to cast moon/sunfire depending on the current eclipse state to keep the deeps rolling while on run - was a 4.3 profile around that did this - thought it was yours but maybe team nova?

----------


## Gabbz

Yes i need to add the movement spells as well. Sorry missed the prioritising a bit. I am bit busy with real life at the moment so will upload something later today.

----------


## average

Few more points to add in Feral ToDo list
Chill rotation - Everything is tied to Tiger's Fury cd and usage. At the moment Rake and Rip isn't used if TF is off the cd. Because of that combo points are always on 5 and also FB isn't used. Means that every ability needs some degree of modifications.Preliminary work with Dream of Cenarius (+ talent check), Natures Swiftness, Predatory Swiftness and Healing Touch rotation.Add racials and on use items
Gabbz, ever thought about making some kind of code project (svn) site? So multiple people can contribute easier and profile updates are faster to get.

----------


## expunge

I've noticed a lot of profile makers use Sheurons xrn5 data file, and leave it the same name. What sucks is that it overwrites his original one. Then again, I'm not sure if it's the same file you are using..hmmm.. Should look at that  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

Movement Handling in MoonkinMulti dot, ie on focus and mouseoverPredict eclipse proccsEvent based targetting (could be to complex for my limited coding skills)Moonkin levling profile, mainly due to feral is so bad at levling and guardian is better but a bit slow.


Then i need to go back to feral and add the things people have sugggested such as
TimeToDieEnergy regen calculationAoE swith to easy people doing PQR automated.Event based Rake/Rip clipping, again could be to complex for meTarget swapping using combopoints, ie when we change target and we still have combopoints we should use them if we get any benefits from it.Chill rotation - Everything is tied to Tiger's Fury cd and usage. At the moment Rake and Rip isn't used if TF is off the cd. Because of that combo points are always on 5 and also FB isn't used. Means that every ability needs some degree of modifications.Preliminary work with Dream of Cenarius (+ talent check), Natures Swiftness, Predatory Swiftness and Healing Touch rotation.Add racials and on use items





> Gabbz, ever thought about making some kind of code project (svn) site? So multiple people can contribute easier and profile updates are faster to get.


You mean so more people will develope a druid profile? Sure i can do it if people want to chip in and share ideas and functions. As i stated before i am not that skilled developer but i take wow raiding seriuos and i aim to create a very advanced profile for my mains in MoP. If you want i can create a SVN or perhaps ask some other profile writers to do something together.

And just so you know im bit slacking at the moment due to job demands and that i am levling a RAF account to at least 80, and 2 accounts to 40 to help a friend to get monk to 80 at start of MoP. So i will have PQR on backburner up to the weekend but will pick up the development for the things mentioned

----------


## Gabbz

And just noticed that using Rake instead of shred is a dps gain now. So shred should only be used for extending rips and when a Rake is Tigersfury buffed.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Great work on the guardian-profile Gabbz! Really like it so far, did 6/8hc earlier tonight with no problems at all. How do you gem/reforge nowadays? I go for Stamina&Mastery and reforge to mastery&dodge seems to work well.

----------


## Gabbz

Depends, i have cleared DS for a while now and have not really tanked DS after summer. But since the 35% buff i just reforge for as much damage as possible. Crit is i think your best friend since with the new savage defends you need to have a high RTP(Rage Per Second) so i would go for crit. Gem i think still is full out agility.

If you are reforged for Max DPS though (like I am) you will need to double check that you have not exceeded the new Hit or Expertise caps. Other than that you can simply reforge to whatever you want to. That being said for the next 4 weeks the stat priorities are:
Survival: Dodge > Mastery > Crit > Hit=Exp > Haste
DPS: Hit=Exp > Crit > Haste > Mastery > Dodge

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay, I think Im good as I stand at the moment then. Since Im Worgen and going to level Skinning I think the crit-rating will be good. 

WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.

----------


## Waffle

Hi Gabbz, tested out your moonkin profile for a while, and over all it is very good, you are working on most of the things I saw could be improved, but I did have one issue not mentioned. It did not seem to use Incarnation at all, and when I manually popped it, it would stop casting after 1-2 casts until Incarnation was over. Other than that, it was pretty solid. Thanks for the hard work on all your profiles  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

Updated the Feral script with Rake fillers, or i have added a new function that are used to determine the combopoints spell. Its a bit cleaner then handle the different fillers independently.
Also added a parameter to check if Rake or Rip was buffed with TF which i am planning to extend in MoP to also look at trinket proccs and DoC.




> function AddCombo()
> if RakeTimeLeft < 2.9 then
> return 1822
> end
> if not RakeBuffedWithTigersFury then -- need to check rip extended and BitWRange
> return 1822
> end
> if AttackingFromTheFront then
> return 3387
> ...


Please test it out, have still some thing to do but we see when i have the time for it.

Moonkin added a movement handling but its kind of simple.

----------


## Gabbz

Note that i have changed combo points to Rake instead of shred since it seeems to be a dps gain. So in order to make this best you need to reforge to Mastery and Crit.

Also sims states that SotF is way better then incarnation for PvE dps.

----------


## Gabbz

Uploaded a version with Rip extension
Also added support for downloading profiles via PQR

----------


## Deva

> Then i need to go back to feral and add the things people have sugggested such as
> TimeToDieEnergy regen calculationAoE swith to easy people doing PQR automated.


FYI, as far as the first, sheuron's AboutToDie function might work for you, although it doesn't provide an exact time. I believe someone wrote up a time_to_die function in the old PQR thread that did, but it was broken to some extent, so that could possibly just be fixed. You could also look at sheuron's data file for his ModSwitch function and then see how he uses it in his profiles.

As for the energy regen calculation, that's easy, I wrote one up ages ago (it provides time until max energy/mana/whatever) before I stopped really being able to play feral enough to finish the profile (and you beat me to it with a much better one, anyway), but if you want to PM me I can send that your way.

----------


## Gabbz

So to recap

Moonkin
Movement Handling in Moonkin - DoneMulti dot, ie on focus and mouseover - Done on mouseover, for focus i need to be able to do it a bit more stablePredict eclipse proccs - TBCEvent based targetting (could be to complex for my limited coding skills) - TBC Dont know if this is possible event, can you target someone based on GuiD?Moonkin levling profile, mainly due to feral is so bad at levling and guardian is better but a bit slow. TBC


Feral
Energy regen calculation -DoneEvent based Rake/Rip clipping, again could be to complex for me -DoneTarget swapping using combopoints, ie when we change target and we still have combopoints we should use them if we get any benefits from it. -TBCChill rotation - Everything is tied to Tiger's Fury cd and usage. -TBCPreliminary work with Dream of Cenarius (+ talent check), Natures Swiftness, Predatory Swiftness and Healing Touch rotation. -TBC but that is for 90Add racials and on use items --TBC

Generic
TimeToDie -TBC, have a suggested function just need to test it out.AoE swith to easy people doing PQR automated.

----------


## maleth

Gabbz, the Moonkin profile it seems to stop when its on Incarnation, like completely stops. It only does it when Incarnation is shown on the PQR addon.

----------


## ionemaster

Hi Gabbz, faced with a problem in your aoe rotation guard, used .. mangle, thrash, enrage, swip, faerie fire and unused lacerate, although it is in the rotation ... I want to change places faerie fire and lacerate, then the unused faerie fire, but lacerate used ... tell me where she worked to change the whole chain. sorry for bad english.And thank you for your awesome profiles!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Gabbz, just want to thank you for your awesome profiles! Went 8/8hc tonight with my guild solo-tanking Madness and came 2nd on DPS with 62k.

Really appreciate your work! <3

----------


## temp123

Yes guardian is very clean, thanks Gabbz

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Gabbz, I was feeling lazy and wondered how I could put in Savage Defense in the rotation for trashpacks. 

Meaning: Putting SD-usage in there so it keeps it up as much as possible (would be very nice for HoT-dungeons etc)
Not saying I want you to put it into the profile since its already great as it is, but how I could put it in as an ability.

----------


## ionemaster

code choices Savage Defense, past in defines
health is less than 80, the energy of more than 80

if PlayerHealthPercent <80 and
PlayerEnergy >80 then
CastSpellByName (tostring (GetSpellInfo (62606)))
return true
end

or just when the energy is greater than 80
if PlayerEnergy >80 then
CastSpellByName (tostring (GetSpellInfo (62606)))
return true
end

should work...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks! Will try that out in a HoT shortly, will be back with inputs  :Smile:  It worked very well as a matter of fact, thanks for the code and +rep!

----------


## Zyraxian

I was wondering if someone could provide some conditions for the active mitigation buffs in Gabbz' Guardian profile?

Something like -

1: If health is lower than 70% and rage is above 60 = cast Frenzied Regeneration
2: If health is above 70% and rage is above 60 = cast Savage Defense
3: If health is above 70%, rage is above 90 and Savage Defense buff exists = cast Maul

This way, you would always cast the best defensive cooldown depending on your health and, if you get too much rage and you're not taking much damage, it would dump the excess rage on Maul's.


I'd do it myself, but I have no idea how to create scripts  :Big Grin: 

Thanks!

----------


## Gabbz

I dont think this is optimezed since we want always to use Savage Defense if the damage is dodgeable. However if the damage is magical then we should only do Frenzied Regen.

Also i dont we should ever cast Maul unless if we really want to get a small dps increase.

I amk currently buzy but when MoP is settling down i will upgrade all my scripts

----------


## peafish

I love the profile, but I would really like to have it pop trinkets whenever it uses Berserk. However I can't figure out how to do it.
editing Cat: Berserk




```
if TigersFury and GoBerserk == 2 and not Berserk and BerserkCooldownLeft < 1  then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951)))
	RunMacroText("/use 13")
	RunMacroText("/use 14")
	return true
end
```

doesn't work although I - with my very limited coding knowledge in PQR - think it should?

----------


## googlebee

> I love the profile, but I would really like to have it pop trinkets whenever it uses Berserk. However I can't figure out how to do it.
> editing Cat: Berserk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if TigersFury and GoBerserk == 2 and not Berserk and BerserkCooldownLeft < 1  then
>     CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951)))
> ...


U can just add /use 13 | /use 14 in the use field of the ability

----------


## v3ntrix

Sorry where's the download link? I cant see it in the first post.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Sorry where's the download link? I cant see it in the first post.


Look in his signature.

"My Profiles https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/GabbzDruidMoP.rar"

----------


## TehVoyager

Gabbz, in regard to the Guardian Active mitigation thing, i think a toggle would work best. 
The Three states for Active mitigation could be Savage Defense Prefered, Frenzied Regen prefered, Balanced mode

SD prefered: useful for fights like Galajal, Spirit Kings, and other Primary melee damage fights. 
uses SD while you are the primary boss target, uses SD again whenever SD falls off as long as theres rage. after the 45 sec that you can guarenteed keep SD 100% up it will use it on CD.

FR Prefered: for fights like Stone Guard where unavoidable or magic damage is the primary damage source.
Uses FR at x%, where X could be a calculation based on your HP% and your Vengance stack, so that you are maximizing your FR usage based upon your vengance!  :Big Grin: 

Balanced would work like the poster above suggested, making use of SD and FR dependant on HP and rage %'s, and maul to not cap rage. would be used for dungeons or raid trash.

Additionally, a AOE / ST toggle would be nice. i think FirePong had one in his Cataclysm profile. tap left ctrl to switch between AOE and ST.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Actually that sounds like a great idea about the Guardian active mitigation, maybe to toggle with right-ctrl (as I prefer left ctrl to toggle aoe-modes). Nice input!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Gabbz, great work on the Moonkin-profile! Q: I recenly tried it in a random hc and noticed it holds starsurge procs, so I have to manually fire them off. Is that intended? It only does that sometimes not all the time, sometimes it fires them off by itself too.

----------


## Gabbz

Hi, long time since i posted.

I have switched main to warlock so i have not really keeping my druid updated. But i will soon start polishing the Druid as well but at the moment i am doing Affliction first.

I first draft version is up at https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/GabbzWarlock.rar and it is the Test rotation that are current.

As i have stated before i am starting a new project to develope a framework for PQR profiles and i will at least at the start not releasing the advanced rotations for anyone except to people that contribute to the work.

If you feel you can help out in any way such as coding or theorycrafting/testing pm me.

----------


## TehVoyager

That is it, im apparantly just going to have to start reading about how to make PQR Rotations lol

----------


## outoforder

how can i power word shield my arena partner?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Gabz what spec for warlock? please say demo!! XD

----------


## Ninjaderp

I'd throw my guess at Affliction, since its the #1 DPS-spec at the moment Spec Score 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds

----------


## Gabbz

I have uploaded my Frost Mage PvP and Fire Mage PvE for testing.
Its in my sig !

----------


## happydado

If u contact me via skype or some another via we can speak abot the frost pvp becouse nee some change

----------


## Gabbz

i updated the Frost PvP to be more Burstlike: Suggestions from Happydado

Try it out and tell me if it works better.
Basically what it try todo is wait for a deep freeze and then apply Frost Bomb---Deep Freeze-- Fire Blast (must have it glyphed)-- Frozen orb and full nuke from that.
Tested it and it was over 100K DPS at burst

----------


## happydado

Need do same more change but the starter shatter work good; need to add more for the another burst.
I send u PM.
we can add some more spell to.

----------


## Waffle

Hey Gabbz, excellent work so far on the Fire profile. I just wanted to let you know your combustion script is by far the absolute best I have seen. I was curious if you planned on supporting RoP and the other mage bombs in the future, and if you think a seperate AoE profile is necessary?

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey Gabbz, excellent work so far on the Fire profile. I just wanted to let you know your combustion script is by far the absolute best I have seen. I was curious if you planned on supporting RoP and the other mage bombs in the future, and if you think a seperate AoE profile is necessary?


I have done a Fire AoE that i will release today

----------


## Gabbz

Fire with AoE is updated.

The rotation is this.
Living bomb on target.
Flamestrike, make sure mouse is over right spot.
Fireblast to spread the Living bomb.
Blizzard, make sure mouse still over right spot.


I didnt go for Arcane explosion cause its the same DPS as Blizzard and mostly mages need to stay ranged.
I might need to change something but try it out.

DL the script from my signature

----------


## Gabbz

> i get 
> Feral Single Target Enabled
> PQR Error PQR_GABBZ_DATA.lua is missing.Rotation has been stopped.
> Feral Single Target Disabled


you need to put the Data file in right map. There is a map damed "Data" in PQR. Put it there
I havent updated my Feral so not sure how good it is. It should be ok.

----------


## kabman

Pretty good Frost PvP. few Suggestions.

1. Lower the roll of Frost bolt. I.E. More frost bombs. It should be using FB on CD while deep freeze is on CD. 
2. Maybe make it so shift is blink so the user controls the blinking
3. its casting freeze on friendly's.
4. Maybe make POM more of a CD by only using it with ROF.
5. Also casting incanters ward at like... 95 percent health(when taking dmg) would be a pretty cool thing to add aswell.

----------


## Gabbz

> Pretty good Frost PvP. few Suggestions.
> 
> 1. Lower the roll of Frost bolt. I.E. More frost bombs. It should be using FB on CD while deep freeze is on CD. 
> 2. Maybe make it so shift is blink so the user controls the blinking
> 3. its casting freeze on friendly's.
> 4. Maybe make POM more of a CD by only using it with ROF.
> 5. Also casting incanters ward at like... 95 percent health(when taking dmg) would be a pretty cool thing to add aswell.


Aye there will be an update soon. If all goes well tomorrow.
The friendly part shouldnt happen if you dont have friendly as target.


```
and UnitIsUnit("target","mouseover")
```

 basically it should only cast pet freeze on your mouseover if its your target.

----------


## kabman

Alright that makes sense. I look forward to seeing it tomorrow. or in the near future.

----------


## Waffle

I notice in Rotation Editor you had Invocation not used for single target Fire. Is the script for it working? If so, what should I place it above if I wanted to use it?

----------


## Gabbz

> I notice in Rotation Editor you had Invocation not used for single target Fire. Is the script for it working? If so, what should I place it above if I wanted to use it?


I dont have it because i might need to move when its up etc. Or i know BL will be casted soon then i want to cast it just before etc.
If you want to implent it in rotation do it before all spells and it should be ok.
One thing about invocation is that sometimes it wont go off for some reason. Might be that PQR cast the next spell to fast or something.

----------


## Gabbz

Updated Fire Mage to include Nether tempest
Will work on frost PvP now from suggestions

----------


## Gabbz

Updated Forst PvP Burst

Left Shift make you Blink
FrostBomb on CD when deepfreeze is at least 11 sec cd

Incanters ward is coming in later release

----------


## Gabbz

fast goes the updates !!

Changed some with frost PvP

As suggested in PM by happydaddo i implented that it will wait with icelance proccs if deep freeze has less then 5 secs on cd to save up for more burst.
Test it out plz and keep the feedbacks coming

----------


## happydado

> fast goes the updates !!
> 
> Changed some with frost PvP
> 
> As suggested in PM by happydaddo i implented that it will wait with icelance proccs if deep freeze has less then 5 secs on cd to save up for more burst.
> Test it out plz and keep the feedbacks coming



i have test this but i think that need Lower the roll of Frost bolt and cast more frost bomb.
cast to much frostbolt when realy no need

----------


## Gabbz

> i have test this but i think that need Lower the roll of Frost bolt and cast more frost bomb.
> cast to much frostbolt when realy no need


Did you test the newest ? it should cast frostbomb of CD unless deep Freeeze is about to come of cd.

----------


## kabman

Gabbz your amazing... adding in my suggestions in less than a day... +rep
Ill try it out tonight and let you know  :Wink:

----------


## happydado

Ok do good now sry only now i have check good.
Now we need Incanter'sWard if we take dmg from enemy.
We can add 1 code for POM with ring or POM + frost fire if target have less of 20% hp
1 good code for alter time can be if we proc from FoF and BF at same time for more dmg.
1 Pause botton on alt can be good for evocation and put POly on max priority; i mean if it cast frostbolt but i mouse over some another target we need stopCast and cast poly on mouse over
Btw u are the best man ++ rep for u

----------


## Vinshom

Gabbz u are awesome this is my first comment I will donate to you, Can you make it where it cast deepfreez when is off cooldown?

----------


## happydado

> Gabbz u are awesome this is my first comment I will donate to you, Can you make it where it cast deepfreez when is off cooldown?


this realy no need becouse is a waste of Deep for the burst

----------


## Gabbz

> Ok do good now sry only now i have check good.
> Now we need Incanter'sWard if we take dmg from enemy.
> We can add 1 code for POM with ring or POM + frost fire if target have less of 20% hp
> 1 good code for alter time can be if we proc from FoF and BF at same time for more dmg.
> 1 Pause botton on alt can be good for evocation and put POly on max priority; i mean if it cast frostbolt but i mouse over some another target we need stopCast and cast poly on mouse over
> Btw u are the best man ++ rep for u


Added PoM with RoF and at targetlife less then 20%

Also added an arena interrupt ability that you can use. You need to get it in rotation adn take out the ordinary one.
I havent tested it yet due to much work so cant play.
It will Counterspell all arena targets that cast a spell you added to the ability.
If you dont know how to add then just post here and ill add it.
But imho its depends on your arena setup etc.

Atm this spells are in the spelllist:


```

InterruptSpells = { 118,51514,20066 } 


```

if you find this usefull +rep and donations are always welcome

----------


## Gabbz

Added in Incanters ward to be used in arenas.
Basically if anyone is targeting you it will cast incanters ward.

Good for when they swap onto you but the drawback is that it will cast also if they just want to cc you. So make sure its below arena counterspell in prio.

----------


## happydado

> Added in Incanters ward to be used in arenas.
> Basically if anyone is targeting you it will cast incanters ward.
> 
> Good for when they swap onto you but the drawback is that it will cast also if they just want to cc you. So make sure its below arena counterspell in prio.


Ok now i check how work now we only need some code for :
1 good code for alter time can be if we got proc from Finger of Frost and Brain Freeze at same time and we use Alter Time for got proc for 2 time.
1 Pause botton on alt can be good for evocation and put Poly on max priority (can be good add 1 stopcasting on poly code in this way if we cast frostbolt but we need fast poly on mouseover stopcasting frostbolt and cast Poly)

EDIT1: for pet freeze i prefer this code:

if UnitExists("pet")
and not UnitIsDead("pet")
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(33395)) < 2
and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() 
then 
CastSpellByID(33395) 
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true 
end

EDIT 2:
For arena counter spell until now i have use xelper profile where there are the option for arena target or focus target in this need only add spell that u wanna CS.

----------


## Gabbz

> Ok now i check how work now we only need some code for :
> 1 good code for alter time can be if we got proc from Finger of Frost and Brain Freeze at same time and we use Alter Time for got proc for 2 time.
> 1 Pause botton on alt can be good for evocation and put Poly on max priority (can be good add 1 stopcasting on poly code in this way if we cast frostbolt but we need fast poly on mouseover stopcasting frostbolt and cast Poly)
> 
> EDIT1: for pet freeze i prefer this code:
> 
> if UnitExists("pet")
> and not UnitIsDead("pet")
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(33395)) < 2
> ...


aye dont use the arena counterspell. Better with xelpers.

About pet Freeze you can easily go in and remove the -- before IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
And ofc put an and before . 
Here comes the code:



```

if UnitExists("pet")and not UnitIsDead("pet")and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(33395)) < 2and UnitIsUnit("target","mouseover") and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then   CastSpellByID(33395)   if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end   return true end 


```

About Alter Time:
Spell is buggy using PQR.Sometimes PQR cast so fast Alter time buggs out and go all grey. 
And imho Alter Time is so usable to counter so many things so i wont use it in a rotation. For example you can jump down from pillars and melee follow you and you can jump up again.

Or my favourite. Use Alter time, Blink and warrior follows and you alter time back to before Blink  :Smile:

----------


## happydado

Yo m8 Last profile don't work got alot of lua error
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 11/15/12 14:01:24
Count: 2349
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Retry now nothing work i have try to load first sheron profile bot load the LOADER swicht back to your profile and it start to cast but when i try to press for ring error appear and lua error another time

----------


## Gabbz

works for me.
You have the right talents ?

----------


## happydado

y ofc the last upload for me work good but this give me error and don't start only use icebarrier

----------


## Gabbz

> y ofc the last upload for me work good but this give me error and don't start only use icebarrier


remove 1 abilities after ice barrier and test it. If it stillg et error get that ability back in adn then take out the enxt.
That way we know what ability is making the errors. I cant test know due to me working atm.

----------


## happydado

ok i have done that after i remove presence of mind the rotation work.
i think there are some problem with ring of frost becouse the 2 code have some botton CTRL

----------


## happydado

Found another problem on the Poly code the stop casting don't work becouse now when i try to poly with mouseover the stopcasting no stop the previuos spell but stop the poly

----------


## Vinshom

> Found another problem on the Poly code the stop casting don't work becouse now when i try to poly with mouseover the stopcasting no stop the previuos spell but stop the poly


I have the same issue with polymorph, mouse over polymorph is not working as intended.

----------


## Gabbz

> I have the same issue with polymorph, mouse over polymorph is not working as intended.


I have a fix for both of them. Just need to get a buff id for PoM when it casted.
Im home soon and can try it out

----------


## Gabbz

> I have a fix for both of them. Just need to get a buff id for PoM when it casted.
> Im home soon and can try it out


Testing the new script in Random Battleground and the bugs seems to me gone. 

DL the new profile on first page and test it out

----------


## Gabbz

tbh i dont like the Incanters ward in battlegrounds i rather have Free evo heals every 10 sec.
Maybe better in arena

----------


## Ultro

Guys, I am newbie, and can not include a profile ( fire mage ) is loaded and end. You can get a description of the buttons?

----------


## Gabbz

> Guys, I am newbie, and can not include a profile ( fire mage ) is loaded and end. You can get a description of the buttons?



Go here and read first page:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ation-bot.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Gabbz

Updated Fire Mage Script


--------------------------------------------------------------
-- Mage Scripts
--------------------------------------------------------------

There is a Frost PvP Burst script which got alot of good response.
Read the notes in PQR


Fire PvE is also coming along fine got some ranks on it
Read the notes in PQR

Fire Mage script has beend updated now.
Toggle the Burst CD with mousebutton4
Alter Time (AT) Logic:

Cast Alter Time only when Combustion is ready to use.

And only if you have a Pyroblast Procc.
It will even use trinketslot 13 (upper trinket) before casting AT
It will use Troll Berzerking before AT

If AT is up (buff) then if you dont have any Pyroblast Proccs use it again to get back to Pyroblastprocc.

Combustion Logic:
It will only cast Combustion if ignite is over a certain threshold (12 K in script)
It will wait 3 seconds after AT is used 2 time so we can build as high IgniteBank as possible. If you dont know what IgniteBank is then trust me.

If AT is on CD then it will cast Combustion 3 secs after a Pyroblast Critt this is also to build a high IgniteBank.

.
I got 120K burst at start and over 73K+ sustained DPS on raid dummies.
With my gear !!

Remove invocation from script when raiding.
This is still in testing so please leave feedback
Donations follow link at top.

----------


## Gabbz

Fixed PvP bug regarding sheep

----------


## Waffle

If I use Living Bomb instead of Nether Tempest the rotation stops when I activate the burst function (Living Bomb is in the rotation list where Nether Tempest was, and Nether Tempest was removed). Any idea how to fix that?

Edit: Burst is stopping the rotation whenever it is activated with Nether Tempest as well

This is for the Fire PVE Profile.

----------


## Gabbz

> If I use Living Bomb instead of Nether Tempest the rotation stops when I activate the burst function (Living Bomb is in the rotation list where Nether Tempest was, and Nether Tempest was removed). Any idea how to fix that?
> 
> Edit: Burst is stopping the rotation whenever it is activated with Nether Tempest as well
> 
> This is for the Fire PVE Profile.


You using english client ?

----------


## Waffle

> You using english client ?


Yep, I went back to your profile I downloaded from Nov 15th and it works fine. Idk what is causing it.

----------


## Ultro

Gabbz, Your script didn't work.What's the problem?All scripts pqrotation works for me from this site. Script are loading in the game, but nothing all.
Click left shift on target.

----------


## Vinshom

Just wondering Gabbz is Alter time part of the frost mage pvp rotation?

----------


## Gabbz

> Just wondering Gabbz is Alter time part of the frost mage pvp rotation?


Nope. Alter time in PvP is so situational i cant code it in.
For exampel its a perfect kiting method, you can use it and jump down from pillars/bridge and if melee follow you you use it to get back up.

Better to leave it for the manual coordination

----------


## Gabbz

> Gabbz, Your script didn't work.What's the problem?All scripts pqrotation works for me from this site. Script are loading in the game, but nothing all.
> Click left shift on target.


What script is it ?
You dont shift click target you start it with normal keys. The shiftkey i made for you is just to toggle burst mode or not

----------


## Waffle

Ultro may mean the latest fire rotation, that is the one that doesn't work for me properly as well. The older version of fire works fine, but the newest does not run until Combustion is manually casted.

----------


## Gabbz

i have uploaded a modified version now so try that out.

"http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/MAGE.7z"

Read the notes also.
Plz leave feedback what not working etc. And if its working  :Smile: 
And what you did that made it work  :Smile: 
I raided Saturday with this and got ranks as usual but this is based on my gear and talents. So you need to check the talents and check if the coding is working for you. Ie how high ignite is and if you use racials or trinkets.

----------


## Waffle

Hey Gabbz, looking at your boss abilities script, will that work if it is not in the rotation list, or would I have to move it over? Other than that it worked fine in LFR, not locking up at all anymore. Didn't try the pre-pull, but that is only because I like to do that manually.

I've ranked on every heroic fight in MV25 and HoF25 with your fire profiles, usually top 100. Great work on it.

----------


## Hoblerhans

thx for the frost mage profile...will use it lvlng my mage again....so many chars so little time

----------


## waisosrs

Question Gabbz, I saw in your first post you said to remove invocation if raiding, any particular reason? Or were you just mentioning that as it was coded to use it when buff not up, and thus wasting it? 
I'll have to try this profile when I get home, but I know someone's profile I use at the moment ( not home unsure who) the invocation only works if pressed and stops all other casting etc,

----------


## Gabbz

> Question Gabbz, I saw in your first post you said to remove invocation if raiding, any particular reason? Or were you just mentioning that as it was coded to use it when buff not up, and thus wasting it? 
> I'll have to try this profile when I get home, but I know someone's profile I use at the moment ( not home unsure who) the invocation only works if pressed and stops all other casting etc,


Using automatic invocation when raiding is not so good idea imho. You might need to move or add will die soon or you need the evocation to heal up after a big damage that will come in next 5-6 secs.

There is to much variables to get it off right tbh. You can have it in it will just cast invocation when there is no buff. But i never use it in raids i do it manually. 
I got Ranked again. And it was high !!

Soap says his got ranked and mentally will soon release hers so we will have alot of good profiles !

----------


## Gabbz

btw there is a little bug with 2 combustion so i need to fix that.

----------


## Vinshom

Thank you for the effort you are doing to help the community and the great job you are performing, Can you make rogue pvp profile? I cannot find any.

----------


## Soapbox

> Using automatic invocation when raiding is not so good idea imho. You might need to move or add will die soon or you need the evocation to heal up after a big damage that will come in next 5-6 secs.
> 
> There is to much variables to get it off right tbh. You can have it in it will just cast invocation when there is no buff. But i never use it in raids i do it manually. 
> I got Ranked again. And it was high !!
> 
> Soap says his got ranked and mentally will soon release hers so we will have alot of good profiles !


I myself have not gotten ranks  :Frown:  My gear is still under par. 

A lot of people that use it have though, including one guy from EU who has ranked 5-8 world (all classes) on quite a few reg and heroic fights.

Im with you 100% on manual invocation. I have mine set as automatic(certain conditions will stop it, but not many) as well as a manual hotkey but i am taking the automatic use out. Too many times ive needed to move and wasn't paying attention and it would cast right before I would move. 

I put all last tier talents on the same hotkey, so depending on what they have selected it will either: rune of power on mouseover, evocate, or incanter's ward(and temporal shield if they have that talented)

----------


## waisosrs

> I myself have not gotten ranks  My gear is still under par. 
> 
> A lot of people that use it have though, including one guy from EU who has ranked 5-8 world (all classes) on quite a few reg and heroic fights.
> 
> Im with you 100% on manual invocation. I have mine set as automatic(certain conditions will stop it, but not many) as well as a manual hotkey but i am taking the automatic use out. Too many times ive needed to move and wasn't paying attention and it would cast right before I would move. 
> 
> I put all last tier talents on the same hotkey, so depending on what they have selected it will either: rune of power on mouseover, evocate, or incanter's ward(and temporal shield if they have that talented)


I have it doing the manual thing where I hold left control down and it uses it only next cast, I was agreeing that auto is a no go, and too situational to move etc.

----------


## schadis

was doing it also manual 
@Gabbz your fire profile works great but for me it kicks my manual evocation in the last milisecond and i dont get the dmg buff, have to stop the rotation and reanable it after.

----------


## Gabbz

> was doing it also manual 
> @Gabbz your fire profile works great but for me it kicks my manual evocation in the last milisecond and i dont get the dmg buff, have to stop the rotation and reanable it after.


aye i always stop rotation cause sometimes it ****s up. Afaik its not the script but serverside that next spell in queue is already in. I will push a update with hold left control for Invocation and that will stop all spells to queue

----------


## Vinshom

Is the frost profile working since the launch of 5.1? Its not working for me  :Frown:

----------


## Waffle

> Is the frost profile working since the launch of 5.1? Its not working for me


Not working for me either, but Fire PVE is working fine. Must be something in the pvp script.

----------


## Vinshom

> Not working for me either, but Fire PVE is working fine. Must be something in the pvp script.


Same here fire pve one is working. I hope we got it going where is our hero Gabbz

----------


## Gabbz

uploaded a fixed Mage script dealing with the pvp issue.
It was hunters ice trap that must have been changed the last patch. I havent tested it yet in arena due to work but it wont give error msg now. So should work...

----------


## hybredmoon

That's funny, I cant get the fire profile to work for me. I get a LUA error about inferno blast when I activate it, and another one about nil values when I select a target while it's running.

----------


## Gabbz

> That's funny, I cant get the fire profile to work for me. I get a LUA error about inferno blast when I activate it, and another one about nil values when I select a target while it's running.


Make sure the right Mage bomb is in the script. 
Have you tried to attack dummies or?
Ill check into it tomorrow after work

----------


## waisosrs

I finally tried this profile as well, ( Fire) It just sits there, made sure updated the recent profile and PQR today, and just sits there. After I hit combust since someone mentioned previously, it cast a pyro and then just stood there unless another heating up proc happened then its inferno blast and Pyro again. Not sure whats going on, only profile Im having issues with. Ill try to recreate again.

----------


## Gabbz

there is a prepull ability and if thats in the rotation you need to have a equipset named "pull" and a set named "fire"
If you dont it might not work.
Test to remove the Prepull ability from the rotation and it should work.

Prepull ability needs to start 10 sec before actual pull to time the pyroblast right

----------


## hybredmoon

> Make sure the right Mage bomb is in the script. 
> Have you tried to attack dummies or?
> Ill check into it tomorrow after work


If you can give a list of exactly what talents I should have and where spells should be on my hot bar (if that applies) then that will help me to rule out if it's anything on my end. I tried to find such a list but I couldn't. I dont know a thing about code so I was unable to figure out anything from looking through the ability editor. Here are the errors I am getting:

Upon activation of the profile with alt+x

Date: 2012-11-29 09:01:34
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local InfernoBlaststart, InfernoBlastdurati..."] line 157:
attempt to perform arithmetic on global '_firstTime' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
[C]: ?
[string "local InfernoBlaststart, InfernoBlastdurati..."]:157: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
None

Upon selecting a target (raid dummy in Stormwind) with the profile running:

Date: 2012-11-29 09:04:17
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") /..."] line 9:
attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
[C]: ?
[string "local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") /..."]:9: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
None

These are for the Test Fire PVE profile downloaded from the first post. Prepull ability is not in rotation.

----------


## Gabbz

Fixed some lua errors so test it out now.
Read the info and really you should read the abilities also gives alot of info.
I dont beleive in a mage script that does everything you need to sort in abilities in rotation so it suits you.
If you use prepull you need a equipment sett named Pull and an equipmentset named Fire. 

Test this and love to get some feedback. Im really tired alot on work lately and raiding 5-6 days / week so i might missed something

----------


## madturk

> there is a prepull ability and if thats in the rotation you need to have a equipset named "pull" and a set named "fire"
> If you dont it might not work.
> Test to remove the Prepull ability from the rotation and it should work.
> 
> Prepull ability needs to start 10 sec before actual pull to time the pyroblast right


 I cant get this working either, I took prepull out still nothing . Can you help please?

----------


## enclezer

update guardian profile pls.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> update guardian profile pls.


gief me lamborghini pls.

seriously, why do you bother to write that sentence with no input what so ever on WHAT you want it updated with? how is Gabbz supposed to get motivated by that? 
do you mean update the guardian-profile to say funny emotes while tanking or do you want it to use different spell-priority etc etc, being specific is good sometimes mate  :Wink:

----------


## kabman

Not sure i have a mouse button 4 so where would you change this.\


Found Where to change it. tried to change it to LeftControlKeyDown. 
Didnt work, then i realized it wouldnt work because it wants the left control key down to continue in the function box. So your ganna have to tell me how to get this to work. Cause i most definitly am interested  :Wink:

----------


## Gabbz

here comes a new update

See first page for link

-------------------------------------------------------------
Arcane Mage Public
-------------------------------------------------------------

This is based on Kabman Arcane Profile but in the end i dont know how much coding is still in there but plz rep him also
Put the data file in Data folder.
Left shift to put Rune of Power on mouse location.
Mousebutton 4 to activate Burst CD.

This is Scorchweaving meaning that you never want to drop Charges. Its best used with Arcane Explosion Glyph. It will cast Arcane Explosion if stacks are about to fall off so be near targets when that happens. Example of bosses are Wind Lord and Imperial Vizier Zorlok.
You need to read the abilities and change them accordingly to the fights.
This is not made for the common user and dont expect support. I cleared everything HC long time ago so we are just gear farming atm so arnt playing that much . This is also the public version due to me raid version is much more hardcoded with name of guildies etc so there might be bugs i dont know about.

----------


## Techz

Link is broken and the one i have Gabbz love your work but it keeps putting frost armor on him self after every few arcane blasts?




> here comes a new update
> 
> Arcane Publichttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Arc...oP%20Public.7z
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Arcane Mage Public
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is based on Kabman Arcane Profile but in the end i dont know how much coding is still in there but plz rep him also
> ...

----------


## Techz

Its ok sorted it the spell id was wrong in ability checker

----------


## wanted77

sorry for noob question; when i click on the mage links, its saves a .z file
What do i do with this? normally when i download a profile its a .zip or .rar or the .xml files
please help
thanks

** didnt know .7z was yet another file compression format, i am getting too old and left behind in this techie stuff  :Big Grin:  **

----------


## Gabbz

Have updated the Public Script Both Fire and Arcane.
Will Update at 5.2 so its basically a testing for that.

Plz leave feedback if something is wrong.

It says public cause the one im using has names in the script and some abilities that coded for my raid. The DPS should be same so long as i havent somewhat bugged the public release.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well if I end up not doing anything productive irl today I'll be levelling my mage to try out your arcane-profile, I assume arcane is the spec you raid in Gabbz? Or do you switch to fire some bosses?

----------


## Gabbz

> Well if I end up not doing anything productive irl today I'll be levelling my mage to try out your arcane-profile, I assume arcane is the spec you raid in Gabbz? Or do you switch to fire some bosses?


We have been farming f HC for the last months so i have been playing arcane whole time.
Will Switch to Fire when 5.2 comes if no big changes comes on PTR

----------


## puppychow

My understanding is that frost will probably be the best raiding profile in 5.2, until you get to around 530 ilevel gear at which point fire may start pulling ahead. It'll be fun finding out this week though! I really hope all the changes dont gut mages  :Frown:

----------


## darkkinght

does this work with 5.2 and if not what is the best fire mage one to get for 5.2 and frost dk plz?

----------


## kabman

> does this work with 5.2 and if not what is the best fire mage one to get for 5.2 and frost dk plz?


I like the nova teams fire and gabbz usually does quite good profiles. I'd recommend trying both of em and seeing which one you like better.

----------


## Gabbz

I raided last night with it and it should work. I made some changes on the run that i will upload when i get the time.

Fire is better then frost if you have ilevel 510+ afaik so im using fire.

----------


## hbkx1

Gabbz do you have an update for arcane 5.2 soon since they took out scorch? I tried taking out scorch from the rotation but seems to get hung up and pauses casting

----------


## Gabbz

Im HC rading atm but Will update asap 
Should be smooth but i dont have time to test it!

----------


## hbkx1

No worries man I appreciate your work

----------


## Vogel81

Just checking if there has been an update to the arcane profiles yet  :Smile:  <3 Gabbz

----------


## Gabbz

Updated the Fire Script plz try it out and give feedbacks
Read first post 


Arcane mage is incoming Friday at earliest, so much HC rading atm so dont have time to do anything about it.

----------


## Vogel81

> Updated the Fire Script plz try it out and give feedbacks
> Read first post 
> 
> 
> Arcane mage is incoming Friday at earliest, so much HC rading atm so dont have time to do anything about it.


will do thanks again!

----------


## nebmyers

any news on arcane?

----------


## Guvnor

Gabbz love your work but fire mage link is broken?

----------


## Gabbz

Im recoding all my stuff to implant alot of functions etc. I have coded Fire, Frost and are working on Frost PvP atm and will do warrior and Arcane after. Should be rather soon .

----------


## xLegendx

> Im recoding all my stuff to implant alot of functions etc. I have coded Fire, Frost and are working on Frost PvP atm and will do warrior and Arcane after. Should be rather soon .


Cant wait :P

frost PvP is a lot hard to code for arena though, In my opinion.

----------


## p3chvog3l

hi i have Problems with your Fire mage Profil he Starts but he Attak nothing whats wrong ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hi i have Problems with your Fire mage Profil he Starts but he Attak nothing whats wrong ?


Are you sure you installed it correctly? Did you put the data file (.lua) in the datafolder?

----------


## davehammer4

Link is not working for me either




> Gabbz love your work but fire mage link is broken?

----------


## Gabbz

im rewriting the whole code. And doing HC atm so im lagging behind.

----------


## Sorzek

Getting an error when i try to dl arcane profile or fire profile...any update?

----------


## sam_wao

hi .
i can't downlod fire Profile from the http://dl.dropbox.com (can't donwlod anything from the http://dl.dropbox.com ) 
can anyone uplod this file to anywhere for me plz ? !
thanx

----------


## Guvnor

> im rewriting the whole code. And doing HC atm so im lagging behind.


Hi Gabbz any update on release yet?

----------


## sam_wao

anyone can donwlod http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/MAGE.7z it and uploed for me plz ? i want this profile plz

----------


## Gabbz

I am currently cleaning up and mashing some codes up and will release the new stuff within a couple of days.

It is a rewrite of the framework in order to be more flexible. We see how the weather and wife treats me the next couple of days.

Br
Gabbz

----------


## Guvnor

OK thanks for the update m8 

And please Mrs Gabbz let the man code lol

----------


## derfred

Waiting with excitement for the arcane-profile

----------


## Guvnor

> OK thanks for the update m8 
> 
> And please Mrs Gabbz let the man code lol


Still no update on this as again fire mages topping the dps :-/

----------


## Jubalee

I don't see it anymore in this thread but have you given up on the feral and guardian profiles Gabbz? I found the bear one to be quite good as it allowed you to use sd fr and maul at your own discretion as well as the other survival cds. I hoping on a slight improvement for when you use incarnation to keep up lacerate ect but never seen anything.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Jubalee, I suggest you try out Googlebee's profile meantime, Im using it in heroic ToT with good success!

----------


## Masterpower

> Jubalee, I suggest you try out Googlebee's profile meantime, Im using it in heroic ToT with good success!


Googlebee doesnt have an arcane mage profile that I can find,
Any suggestions? I am dying for one

----------


## Ninjaderp

Never said Googlebee had mage-profiles did I, Jubalee was asking about guardian. ^^

Soapbox has Arcane-mageprofiles: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...id-meters.html

----------


## JakeOsbeck

How's it going? ^^

----------


## saber388

Is there anyone that can upload Gabbz's Fire profile for 4.3.4?

----------

